# £6k off



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Just got this from local Audi dealer. Okay stock models, but £6k off...


----------



## Chisser (Jun 24, 2015)

The trouble is stock models are often over-specced

i.e. your £6,000 discount pays for stuff you don't necessarily
want such as Matrix lights, Privacy Glass, and 20" alloys in a 
non-preferred colour.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I was wondering if Audi would be having any Black Friday deals. :lol: 
Where is this dealer Shug ? I might give them a call.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Epsom Audi sent me one of those this morning


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Gren said:


> Epsom Audi sent me one of those this morning


Oh if that's where they are then its a bit too far for me. Ta.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

ZephyR2 said:


> Gren said:
> 
> 
> > Epsom Audi sent me one of those this morning
> ...


Yep, Epsom...


----------



## Zepp85 (Feb 10, 2014)

Just bought one yesterday, got almost 8k off list price !!! 2.0 petrol s line. Last stock one they had. Also got a LOT For my own tt Mk2 . Picking up next week, can't wait !


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Zepp85 said:


> Just bought one yesterday, got almost 8k off list price !!! 2.0 petrol s line. Last stock one they had. Also got a LOT For my own tt Mk2 . Picking up next week, can't wait !


Wow! What's your spec?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Zepp85 (Feb 10, 2014)

ZephyR2 said:


> Zepp85 said:
> 
> 
> > Just bought one yesterday, got almost 8k off list price !!! 2.0 petrol s line. Last stock one they had. Also got a LOT For my own tt Mk2 . Picking up next week, can't wait !
> ...


Metallic, privacy glass , arm rest and reversing cameras were the extras. Only others I would of liked were the super sports seats and sound system , but at the price was a no brainier.


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats zepp85 there's some great deals out there for TT's if search.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sounds a great buy Zepp congrats.

Have noticed a few s line Quattro's on the approved site sub 5k miles. One near me is up for 27k, has anyone bought one of these ex demonstrators, just curious as to what sort of discount they would take off when they are offering such good deals on stock cars or are they just discounting the new cars as it get's them some sort of bonus from audi. From the looks of it a lot of people will be buying used almost new cars for more than you can get a new one from a broker.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

I was offered numerous stock cars during the sales process - none had exactly the spec i wanted. I think spending that much on a car you may as well get exactly what you want and i dont mind the wait to get it. 6k or not, i would always have thought, where's the cruise control, or wish i had the better seats, or wish i had held out for the colour i really wanted. Everyone if different though when buying....


----------



## Exemplar (Nov 29, 2015)

We got the £6K off and a further £2K at lincoln Audi.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> I was offered numerous stock cars during the sales process - none had exactly the spec i wanted. I think spending that much on a car you may as well get exactly what you want and i dont mind the wait to get it. 6k or not, i would always have thought, where's the cruise control, or wish i had the better seats, or wish i had held out for the colour i really wanted. Everyone if different though when buying....


As long as you don't go overboard when adding the options list, I've found some of those once "must haves" when the newness fades may hardly get used - it can be a costly whim that you don't seem to get back, even partially, when you sell the car.

Don't fall into the opposite trap and be looking back at some options thinking "why the hell did I waste my money on that!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

If you are looking at stock cars or cars in the system then you need to spend some time familiarising yourself with the model range and the various options available. Download the brochure and have a read through it.
Then you should make 3 shortlists - 
1. Things you must have and preferred colours - including trim level, engine / transmission
2. Things that you would like but are not critical.
3. Anything you do not want or colours you won't accept.

Makes life a lot easier when you are sat down with a salesman.


----------



## General (Nov 24, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> Sounds a great buy Zepp congrats.
> 
> Have noticed a few s line Quattro's on the approved site sub 5k miles. One near me is up for 27k, has anyone bought one of these ex demonstrators, just curious as to what sort of discount they would take off when they are offering such good deals on stock cars or are they just discounting the new cars as it get's them some sort of bonus from audi. From the looks of it a lot of people will be buying used almost new cars for more than you can get a new one from a broker.


From experience, you don't really get much discount off ex demos due to depreciation and the fact that a lot of them tend to be highly specced. The PCP deal on ex demos is also not great, APR is on an average 3% more than a brand new car.


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

I used to own a 13 mk2 TTS which got swapped for a 15 S5, but that's gone now (luckily just before the VAG scandal bit). Now the Mk3 TT seems to have similar performance to the mk2 TTS and given discounts which seem to be available, is it a good time to buy?
I've driven one for a couple of days when my S5 was in for some work and I was very impressed with it.

I tend to change cars quite frequently, so am a bit concerned about residuals... Are we at max discount now and then residuals will stabilise, or are we going to see a huge drop of 1-2year old mk3 TT prices in a year's time? - People's guesses?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

With discounts applied the price is where the TT MK3 should have been pitched originally as Audi were hedging their bets with some kind of upper demographic marketing, that backfired as there was a minority uptake to start with.Now the market has readjusted more cars are being sold.

As far as residuals are concerned if you work on the 50% rule at the start of year 3,then a typical TTS optioned to £48k with a discounted price of £40k should be worth ~ £20k.

Take what you will of that.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Just had another mail from Epsom Audi, deal extended to the end of December.

Guess they didn't shift the stock models on Black Friday weekend???


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Been pestered by dealer again this week so going down this weekend to see what is on offer.


----------



## Mulski (Nov 29, 2015)

Always worth having a look, it costs nothing, if you walk away. :mrgreen:

That said, there may be a deal to be done. Picked up my TTRS S-Line on Monday (total £10K off - £8K discount off list + £1.5K for swapping in an affected engine A6, + £500 loyalty bonus). May not be the best deal out there, but happy with the car and deal I got.

Cheers


----------



## General (Nov 24, 2015)

^^was that a cash deal or finance? If the later what's your APR and monthly repayments?


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Went down on Sunday, stock TTs at least £4K off but they had expensive extras I dont want.If £4K off base price then I would be tempted.I expect I could try other dealers and get the deal I want but not that bothered at the moment.


----------

